# Expandable List with checkbox



## samshu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, I've been using the expandable lists given in http://www.mattkruse.com/javascript/mktree/ and it is fine.
The problem that i have is that i need a checkbox besside(to the right of) each list item.I've tried using div,span..but of no avail..can anyone help me please..It is urgent..
eg.

-ADMIN BOX
Create User BOX
Delete User BOX

My main requirement is that the boxes should be in a straight line.
Thaanks in Advance.


----------

